# Carry inside a bar? FL



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I just looked at the NRA-ILA laws website for something saying whether or not it is permitted to carry inside a bar/restaurant that serves alcohol in the great state of Florida. I did see that Texas state law prohibits if the business sells 51% or more of alcohol sales. 

I never plan on being intoxicated while carrying and a firm believer in firearms safety. I just want to know if the wife and I go to "Chili's" or another similar restaurant chain if I have to leave it in my truck. 

Thanks guys


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Florida forum, since laws like this vary from State to State.


----------



## AFenn (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re:FL and CCW In a 50% Food Sales Bar - NO*

Look online at www.myflorida.com

Search for this Statute: 790.06 (12), Florida Statutes

Also do a search for "CCW Permits" at above listed website for "The Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services" as this department handles the processing for FL's approved CCW permit applications.


----------

